# negativ oder positiv scannen?



## davidci (16. Mai 2004)

Hey zusammen,

ich hab den epson 1670-Scanner. Damit kann ich auch Negative einscannen. Ich möchte jetzt gerne alte Fotos archivieren. Ich hab sowohl die Negative als auch die Positive.  Hat jemand Ahnung, was für die Qualität besser ist? Positiv oder Negativ scannen? Mir ist egal, was länger dauert. Hauptsache Qualität ist gut.

Danke für eure Hilfe, 
Davidci


----------



## Nacron (16. Mai 2004)

Ich besitze den Epson 2400 Photo ... 
Bessere Qualität ergibt die größere Fläche d.h. wenn du printabzüge noch hättest währe das am besten denn die sind schön groß und du hast nicht das problem mit dem staub (seeeehr lästig) ...

Ich glaube ein positiv (dia) ist größer als ein normales kleinbildfarbnegativ ... deshalb falls die Bilder nur in dias oder negative vorhanden sind in dias scannen ... und immer dabei drauf achten vorher staub und fingerabdrücke mit einem tuch oder einem staubpinsel zu entfernen damit die qualität gut wird ... und falls die farben nicht so rüberkommen probiers mal in photoshop elements zu bereinigen mit farbkorrektur und gradiationskurve (bei den ebenen das schwarz weiße runde symbol) 

Ich hoffe geholfen zu haben


----------



## Tamaris (24. November 2004)

Hallo,
 Habe so ungefähr 600 Dias die ich gerne auf CD oder DVD speichern möchte.
 Ein Bekannter hat mir einen Scanner " Minolta - Dimage Scan Dual" geliehen.
 Leider ist das Ergebnis sehr schlecht. Die Bilder sind viel zu dunkel. Sie sind  entweder viel zu blau oder rot. 
 Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Scannen von Dias ?
 LG Elfi


----------



## jensen (24. November 2004)

Schaut mal in die CHIP Foto Video Digital 11/2004, da gibts einen Artikel drüber.

mfg!
jens


----------



## Tamaris (24. November 2004)

Hallo Jens,

 Danke für Ihre Antwort.
 Nehme an, daß die CHIP Foto Video Digital, eine Zeitschrift ist. Wohne in Südfrankreich, und habe daher wenig Hoffnung diese Zeitschrift hier zu finden. 
 FG  Elfi


----------



## mschuetzda (1. Dezember 2004)

@Tamaris,


> " Minolta - Dimage Scan Dual"



das liegt ziemlich sicher an den Einstellungen, Mein Scanner usw. ist z.Zt. nicht verfügbar (wg. Renovierung, Dachumbau usw.). Aber ich habe in Erinnerung, dass das eine Einstellungssache ist. Schau Dir doch mal die dokumenation durch. Ich glaube es war irgendwas mit "Verriegelung" bei Dia-Scan das nicht aktiviert sein durfte. Und dann gibt es auch noch die Möglichkeit der Lampenkalibrierung.


----------



## _chefrocka (16. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe mir vor knapp zwei Wochen den CanoScan 5000F von Canon gekauft, der auch Kleinbild-Film scannen kann, sowohl Negativ als auch Positiv, Farbe und Schwarz Weiß.
Die Ergebnisse sind durchweg gut, obgleich man in Photoshop noch die ein oder andere Korrektur machen muss.

Allgemein kann man sagen:

Ein richtig guter Diascanner kostet ab 200€ (meine Erfahrung). Das Ende ist offen.   
Ich glaube, es ist auch egal, ob man nun Positiv oder Negativ einscannt, es kommt im Endeffekt eh nur auf den Scanner an!
Im Prinzip entscheidet sich ein guter Scan auch schon vorher: bei der Wahl des Films (100 ASA bei Regen ist keine gute Wahl ...), bei der Wahl des Labors, wo der Film entwickelt werden soll (Schlecker & Co sind auch keine gute Wahl ... ;-] ) und dann noch bei der Wahl der Kamera. Sind diese drei Dinge schon einmal gut gewählt, dann steht einem super Negativ / Positiv erst einmal nichts im Wege. Und hat man dann noch den passenden Diascanner, sollten _eigentlich_ auch gute Scans dabei herauskommen ...


----------

